# Motor Mount replacement question



## cthomas11 (Nov 13, 2017)

I am new to the forum. I am having an issue I am unable to solve and wanted to get some input from the experts before I go down the wrong road. I have a 1966 Tempest with a 400 from a 1974 Firebird. Last winter I replaced the 4 speed Muncie with a Tremec 5 speed, hydraulic clutch, new bell housing, flywheel, oil pan, Vintage AC and a couple of other minor tweaks. I SHOULD HAVE replaced the motor mounts at that time but did not. I am having a clearance problem with my centerlink rubbing on the oil pan. I want to correct this problem.

I am planning on replacing the motor mounts now and then add a 1/8 inch shim between the cross member and frame mounts in hope this will solve my clearance issue. Well I removed the long bolt from the motor mounts and removed the bolts that hold the motor mounts to the block. I attached my engine lift and was trying to raise the engine a few inches to remove the old motor mounts and then remove the frame mounts as well. However as I start to lift the engine it is not freely raising and I don’t want to force it causing some other problem.

When I raised the engine last winter, I had the tranny and bell housing removed and engine raised easily as I need to raise it to install the new oil pan. I was hoping I do not need to remove the driveshaft, tranny, bell housing just to get the engine up a couple of inches for the motor mount replacement. I have removed the exhaust from the exhaust manifold, loosened the tranny center mount bolts and cannot find anything binding anywhere.

Am I missing something? Do I need to remove the driveshaft, tranny and bell house? I hope not because it was a PITA to get the tranny seated with the new clutch and flywheel.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The Tremec is much larger than the factory trans, manual/automatic. My guess is that it is hitting the floor and won't allow you to lift the engine any further.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

CThomas11,

I think PontiacJim gave you the answer, but I didn't see a reply from you. When you received the Tremec did you get a template to assist in cutting out part of the floorboard for your Tempest? If you bought it as a kit you should have gotten a template (I am assuming since American Powertrain, Silver Sport and others give you a template and the sheet metal for the patch). 

If you are cobbling together all the parts on your own to save a few bucks, good on ya...you are braver than I am.

Noangelbuddy


----------

